# Funkys Bonding Day



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am at Funky's and the 4 are together. We picked them up at 11am and put them in a 2.5ft indoor cage for the ride home. They have been home about half hour and one of the boys is smitten with Kimi so she's happy lol, being groomed already 
And OMG are these boys cute!

They have all been sprayed with grooming spray and it's looking good so far 

Will keep updating as the day goes on!

*Heidi*

*edit for photos*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope it continues to go smoothly.

When you say "grooming spray" do you mean what I think you mean?! Or is this a new product?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It's just a scented conditioner for animals, makes them all smell the same


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Still good, increased space and all fine


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Aaah. We have used a spot of vanilla essence on the nose in early bonding.

There's me thinking it was a cryptic way of saying they were all spraying each other furiously!!! 

Oops. :confused5:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Aaah. We have used a spot of vanilla essence on the nose in early bonding.
> 
> There's me thinking it was a cryptic way of saying they were all spraying each other furiously!!!
> 
> Oops. :confused5:


Eww and no lol

No chasing, humping, grunting, nothing :dita: but then all the boys want to do is snuggle


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow that's fabulous news, fingers crossed here all continues to go well.

They are adorable, I love the black and white ones, first saw rabbits with these markings at [email protected] (I've had a sheltered life), they are all beautiful.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cross fingers it's a dream bond.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kimi can't be bothered with them lol she is happy being with them but apart from them it seems. Ginny is in heaven with 2 boys pampering her lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

AWWW!  xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww what a gorgeous group hope the bonding continues to go well


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are so good with each other I cannot believe it.
I am not sure how to upload all pictures in one so I will send picture of each our bunny...
Stuart


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My lovely Funky...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Kimi-she is very territorial bunny bun she loves new boys


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Ginny very relaxed bunny...she cannot care less


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky again


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oscar and Elliot
Oscar has brown marks Elliot light grey


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, Great to see that things went well yesterday. How have they been overnight?
Lovely rabbits, those spotty boys are so cute.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They are doing fine.i have slept with them last night...my husband said this is prove I am freak I have had maybe 2 hours sleep as they were jumping all over me!!!
What has surprised me is that Kimi is ok with them...she follows them she is fine with both of them...
Ginny had fight with Elliot yesterday and now he is just not going nowhere near her...he tried to avoid her if he can...she loves Oscar he can sit with her sleep with her...I don't know why because both boys are very friendly...Elliot is bit more adventurous and maybe Ginny who loves sleeping was bit angry she couldn't relaxed?no idea...
I think during night time and while we are at work...Ginny would have to be separated from other3 as she is the biggest rabbit and she can make some damages...than she can run with them during the evening time...she is sleeping during the day anyway and she doesn't not bother to explore like other 3...do you think this would work? maybe when she used to to all of them they all can run all day long.during night all would be staying in utility room anyway as garage would be cold...
She has had fight with Kimi...she just snaps and I thought that Ginny would get on with anyone as she seems most relaxed but it is the other way round...Kimi is happy with both boys and she just goes wherever they go and Ginny is mean to Elliot...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I saw yesterday Elliot is making a bit of a pain of himself, by his behaviour he looks like he will be trying to hump Ginny, she is basically telling him off like she is his mum. If he is staying away from her he has got the message she's not gonna allow it and they should be OK. If you are really worried, pop Ginny in the run area in the garage or make up a pen in one corner just for when you are at work the next few days. When you have some time off at xmas you can hopefully keep them together for a few days


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Elliot is a good by now he doesn't chase anyone he doesn't try to do humping he has just too much energy
They have spent all day in garge and they didn't want to come back to utility room but I have taken them back to make sure there is no aggression.
Well now Elliot Oscar and Ginny are sitting in one trayKimi away from them but like I said Kimi is ver good I am so proud of her as she doesn't even snaps with them.she is like there mum.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As I say, given time they settle  expect her to tell him off a bit because he is basically a bunny child, shes teaching him to be calm around her  
It sounds like they will be OK, theres nothing worrying me so far with how they are being


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

what can we do with ginny?as soon as she hears we are coming with food she is theorizing.others.she had fight with kimi today quite bad.ginny is now.in run separated from them.
we are thinking about automatic pet feeder.would that work?
she pi is up on any of bunnies if it comes.to food.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Other people on here have said that food can be a trigger for bother. Mine certainly get very excited when they think someone is coming with some food. Is it pellet food or veg in particular or just anything? Could you give her her own bowl and the others a separate one? Chop veg up small? Or does it all kick off before you even get to them? Have never tried an auto-feeder with rabbits, so can't advise on that. Hopefully one of the more bonding experienced users will advise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you scatter feed them?

If you use a bowl then that will be what is causing them to become unsettled, I still scatter feed my groups and they have been together for some time now.

All this splitting them up won't be helping in the slightest IMO, sometimes you have to weigh up all the pros and cons and realise that some bonds just don't work. I'm not saying this bond won't work but so far I'm not filled with too much hope if I'm honest.

I'm not one for causing too much stress for bonding because the bond will always be fragile.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

when they are eating is fine but everything starts before we even have food in hand.she knows is feeding time and she hears bag with pellets and she starts kicking off.
kimi gets to fight as she protects boys i think.she just terrorize them.i don't know what to do.it was upsetting today when i had to close her in a run but kimi otherwise doesn't run.she sits behind chair as she doesn't want to on ginny way.shall i keep ginny separately and let her out only while we are there?i think kimi will be upset if she sits in cage as she wont be able to protect her boys.
can i let ginny with 4 off them after feeding and during day keep her separately from other 3?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Funky said:


> when they are eating is fine but everything starts before we even have food in hand.she knows is feeding time and she hears bag with pellets and she starts kicking off.
> kimi gets to fight as she protects boys i think.she just terrorize them.i don't know what to do.it was upsetting today when i had to close her in a run but kimi otherwise doesn't run.she sits behind chair as she doesn't want to on ginny way.shall i keep ginny separately and let her out only while we are there?i think kimi will be upset if she sits in cage as she wont be able to protect her boys.
> can i let ginny with 4 off them after feeding and during day keep her separately from other 3?


It's not something I would do, all you will be doing is starting from scratch everytime they all come together again and that would just cause more territorial behaviour.

Sorry but maybe this group isn't meant to be especially as you have had to resort to giving some those drops at the start, it just covered over the behaviour at the start rather than sorting the reason for the behaviour.
What size pen are they in now?
How long have they been together without a fight?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

they are in utility room 2m but 3.5m plus 30square meter garage.
ginny is in a big pen 85" extra large.
kimi was one with drops and we have no problem with her at all.
they didn't have fight since last week Friday.
ginny had a go on Elliot on Saturday and since then until today morning was fine.
we assume there was fight no fur injuries nothing.ginny would chase them but not aggressively.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

no fights since Saturday only bit of chase from ginny before feeding.
my husband is going home for lunch should he keep ginny in run?
we might got her second hutch and attach run to it and keep her with them but with no access or shall i try ne option gore feeding as this automatic feeder and them together.apart feeding there is no aggression.kimi kee from ginny and because the space they have they don't have to be near each other.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are wanting to try an auto feeder then you can borrow one of mine rather than buying one.
Gypsy kicks off at dinner time a fair bit, so I pick her up and put her on the shelf away from them for about 30 seconds then let her go back to them, she doesn't start again after that. She also doesn't do it very often if I scatter feed. 
Maybe try putting her aside in the run or hutch before you pick the bag up and scatter feed her food, you can leave the door open once shes occupied and the others are eating aswell. Or vary the time, mine don't get fed at exactly the same time (within about 3hr slot) because otherwise they would get stressed if I have to work late and miss it.

I personally think if thats the only time she gets stroppy then its worth sticking with it.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She got stroppy too much so we have separated them.
Kimi is very happy with two boys but Elliot becomes bit bossy. He is very adorable but he started today pushing Kimi and Oscar...nothing bad and few minutes later he is coming to them for cuddle and grooming but he was bit naughty.any advise?i have attached few pictures...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know how to add more than one picture in one reply


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oscar Kimi and Elliot


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky being bossy


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oscar on pillows...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

On the sofa...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have bonded Funky and Stuart last Saturday...I have put blanket in the bath and first Funky went there and Stuart straight after him.
Funky wanted to show that he is a boss and was attacking Funky more like chasing as they did not bite each other only I have had few scratches on my hands. Than I have moved both of them on the floor, an hour later they could use landing as well...I have seen that there is no fights only bit of chasing but Stuart just went from Funkys way...I have cleaned their cages, removed tops and moved them around...by the end of Saturday they were running everywhere upstairs...still Funky was chasing Stuart but my husband and I knew why...Funky wanted Stuart to lick himas soon as Stuart figured that out...they are best friends.Funky doesn't even bother to come downstairs now and spend time with us...he has Stuart...I am glad I have given last go...Funky even didn't have to have his medicines...they seem so happy.
My other bunnies are doing really well too.love love and love


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Really sweet boys


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great Aga  was really excited when you text last week


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My group of 3
Ginny seems very upset on her own so I am going next week to bond her with one of bunnies from rspca and this would be it...no more bunnies for me...:yikes:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I was so pleased...I knew on Saturday that this will work out but didn't want to jinks it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You can start a new thread to show people new pictures etc by the way, people sometimes dont check old threads x


----------

